# Bricklayers and those in the know. How much to repair this wall, please?



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

Hello all,

I am gathering quotes to have my garden wall repaired. There are two sides to it with the entrance to the drive in between, pics are below. Basically, I need the two sides squared up with a pier at the end of each of them. How much do you reckon? Also, how much do you think that repointing would cost?

Thanks


----------



## midlife (17 Dec 2019)

Doesn't it all need rebuilding?


----------



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

Ha ha, I don't know, does it?


----------



## berty bassett (17 Dec 2019)

I don’t think you will find many who would want to repair that , any repair would stand out terribly , never be a strong job and if repointed there is potential for it to look a right mess - wouldn’t cost much more to have a new wall especially if it’s ok to go off the old footing


----------



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

OK, chaps - that's fair enough if that's what you both think. Sure enough, the old wall would need some jet washing and TLC to look anything like the repair! How much do you reckon then, very roughly?

Thanks.


----------



## berty bassett (17 Dec 2019)

Guessing you want about 350 bricks
Just under half tonne sand
3 bags cement and a builder for a day
Don’t know how much that is around your way
If you live in London it’s about one kidney


----------



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

I am in Essex, but only about 15 miles from London, so how much do you reckon that will be? A range will do, wont hold you to it or anything, just don't want to get stitched up.

Many thanks.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2019)

If somebody around these parts said £750 I would be happy. If they said £1,000 I may look for another quote. That would include taking away the old brick and rubbish.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> If somebody around these parts said £750 I would be happy. If they said £1,000 I may look for another quote. That would include taking away the old brick and rubbish.


Thanks, are you Leytonstone way?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Dec 2019)

It’s difficult to know exactly what you need done from your thread, but guessing from what you say, that’s not more than a day’s work. Work out in square meters what you have and do a search on the internet and you will get a good idea. Price in disposal. Materials won’t cost much. If the wall has gone and it needs more than pointing then maybe a bit longer. Even though I’m a bit rusty, that wouldn’t take me more than a day and a half to knock down, rebuild and cart away the old masonry. Some don’t mind, but I never liked rebuilding walls using the old brick. Getting all the old snots off is more trouble than it is worth. 

If you do get someone in, don’t do it if frost or a freeze in imminent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2019)

Easy repair but obviously wont match up. 

£350- 400, 4-5 hrs work for a brickie,


----------



## r04DiE (17 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It’s difficult to know exactly what you need done from your thread, but guessing from what you say, that’s not more than a day’s work. Work out in square meters what you have and do a search on the internet and you will get a good idea. Price in disposal. Materials won’t cost much. If the wall has gone and it needs more than pointing then maybe a bit longer. Even though I’m a bit rusty, that wouldn’t take me more than a day and a half to knock down, rebuild and cart away the old masonry. Some don’t mind, but I never liked rebuilding walls using the old brick. Getting all the old snots off is more trouble than it is worth.
> 
> If you do get someone in, don’t do it if frost or a freeze in imminent.


Good advice and thanks!

Basically, the repair I had in mind would be that pic 1 would need the bit that angles inwards knocked down and then a pier added at the end of the wall. Pic 2 would need the angled bit rebuilt so it was at the same height as the rest of the wall and then a pier added. I will have a search, thanks.


Levo-Lon said:


> Easy repair but obviously wont match up.
> 
> £350- 400, 4-5 hrs work for a brickie,


Nice, one - thanks for that, although probably I will go with a rebuild so that it all matches.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2019)

https://www.self-build.co.uk/question/bricklaying-costs-per-m2-or-per-thousand/


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2019)

r04DiE said:


> Good advice and thanks!
> 
> Basically, the repair I had in mind would be that pic 1 would need the bit that angles inwards knocked down and then a pier added at the end of the wall. Pic 2 would need the angled bit rebuilt so it was at the same height as the rest of the wall and then a pier added. I will have a search, thanks.
> Nice, one - thanks for that, although probably I will go with a rebuild so that it all matches.




If its a rebuild, i think i charged about £50-£75 m2 for 4" wall but all depends on what bricks.
But a row of engineering brick and a capping stone would be ok.
Couple of mini piers so you have 9" supports every 1.5 liner metres with the end pier being 12" or 15".
There will be a little extra cost for coping stones.

Get a couple of quotes.

Edit,
You will have to factor removal of old wall, area you live in as that will all add to cost.
Skip or recycle can save you loads ect.

My rough guide is for the wall only


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Dec 2019)

And I wouldn’t worry about a match. It looks like a south facing wall so it will soon green up and weather. You won’t notice a difference. Rather have a sound wall than one that falls onto the pavement one day.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And I wouldn’t worry about a match. It looks like a south facing wall so it will soon green up and weather. You won’t notice a difference. Rather have a sound wall than one that falls onto the pavement one day.


Do south-facing walls 'green up' and if so, why?

My fence has gone green on its north-facing side so I assumed that the moss (or whatever it is) likes to be in the shade.


----------



## presta (18 Dec 2019)

I had my front wall rebuilt about 20 years ago after it was demolished by a neighbour's car. It's about 5m x 0.7m, soft reds, in Essex, and I had three quotes between £900 and £1200 for half a day's work. At prices like that, I assumed they were ripping off the insurance company.


----------



## r04DiE (18 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And I wouldn’t worry about a match. It looks like a south facing wall so it will soon green up and weather. You won’t notice a difference. Rather have a sound wall than one that falls onto the pavement one day.


Thanks, its a North West facing wall but I suppose all bricks will look the same given long enough!


----------



## r04DiE (18 Dec 2019)

OK, some more pics from the inside looking out. It actually isn't that bad when you look from the other side.


----------



## midlife (18 Dec 2019)

I'd be tempted to keep the good bit with the gate and plant a hedge/ big pots / planters. Maybe it's my age but BITD we all had hedges lol


----------



## r04DiE (18 Dec 2019)

midlife said:


> I'd be tempted to keep the good bit with the gate and plant a hedge/ big pots / planters. Maybe it's my age but BITD we all had hedges lol


Yes, I did think that myself, I was thinking an open wooden fence with a bush behind it but I'm not sure about getting the concrete under the gravel up first.


----------

